# Feeding two dogs, different food



## fuzzy66 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have two dogs, one is 6 years old (Annabelle) and has lost most of her teeth and the other is about 9 months (Stella). In getting the puppy to potty train, we stopped doing open feeding with hard dog food and put the food out twice a day so we could control when she went. In doing so, we found that our older dog Annabelle was not eating that much. 

So we changed her food and started to give her canned food and wow, she is eating it up and has way more energy and fattening up.. she was a bit too skinny. Now the puppy smells the canned dog food and goes crazy and tries to get it. We feed them in separate rooms and Annabelle eats hers and Stella just sits waiting for us to open the door so she can go in and lick up any specs that might of dropped on the floor. She does not seem interested in eating the hard dog food except when she is hungry and even then its a bite here and there.

Stella is still a puppy and we want to teach her good behavior but with this new change she does not seem interested in the hard dog food. Should I try and go to homemade food so they both can eat the same food, is there another option as I don't want to feed Stella soft dog food from a can for her life? Ideally I would like to feed both of them the same food but with Annabelle losing her teeth she needs softer food and Stella being a puppy I am not sure what to try.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Stephen welcome to SM. I feed my girls different foods, not by choice. My Maddie is a little over 5lbs she is very picky, I home cook and feed her Stella and Chewy patties that's a raw dehydrated food. Even then it's hit and miss with Maddie. 

We just opened our hearts to Geneva Nov 3rd 2018, now Geneva is food motivated, but she had a bout with HGE when she was young Geneva's breeder said it was important to keep her on the same diet, she is on Royal Canine Maltese and bichon kibble, I do sprinkle a little of Stella and Chewy, wouldn't you know Maddie likes the kibble also. But she only eats a very small amount so I hand feed Maddie so Geneva doesn't get hers. 
I wouldn't use canned dog foods try Stella and Chewy patties you add a little Luke warm water so it's soft.

Let me know how it works for you


----------



## fuzzy66 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info, I will look into the Stella and Chewy patties, though I never thought of going with a raw food.

I started only putting down Stellas food for 20 mins twice a day, to get her to be hungry.. but she goes a meal or two and does not eat. Is this normal in a 9 month old or should they be devouring the food at each meal? I am worried she is too hyped up and scatter brained to eat when I put out her food. Maybe it take time for her to learn but 2 weeks and she does not seem to get it yet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!
You could also try Honest Kitchen, they have base mixes where you add your own protein or different premix flavors. Adult and puppies can be on same food from this brand. At 9 months, you could transition her over to adult formula very soon, if not already. (It’s been awhile since I had a puppy but I’m pretty sure I made the switch around 8-9 months).
With the Honest Kitchen you could make it as thick or thin as you want with warm water. It’s a soft food and a very good one.


----------

